# ICK



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

What is ick? What happens to my rbp when they get ick? What can I do to prevent ick? If I do get ick, how can I treat it?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ICK is a type of parasite.... it looks like little white dots on the fish's body.

it is curable.... look at your LFS and check out some ICK Meds..... for piranha's use half a dosage as they don't take meds very well.


----------

